# Should I buy S800 pro's and con's please or suggestions?



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

This is a low mileage 2008 version, looks very nice.... what are better alternatives if any... I appreciate all is personal appearance.

Anyone seen or own the 830... you don't find them so often?


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Can't help you with the 830 but if it's anything like the S820 it will be a fabulous van.

The 820 is based on the 6 Tonne Mercedes chassis so has a massive payload, would be worth checking out the payload on the 830.

Good luck if you decide to go for it.

Andrew

PS Just seen this THREAD  which may help


----------



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

*More...*

I'm told it's 5 tonne without anything and 6.9 tonne total giving the 1.9 still available for loading... that seems like too much but I am assured that is what it says on the plate... I have no experience so could you confirm if that is likely / realistic.

This version as the over cab bed which we don't want and a double transverse in the back and we preferred to have two singles! That said we were wanting the huge garage and this certainly has that.

My wife does not fancy sleeping 'transverse'... is that something we will just get used to?

I'm sitting here thinking should I compromise these two factors and dive in... but in addition I was told to get LHD as we intend a lot of driving in Europe, and this baby is RHD.

Does this sound like too many 'don't likes'?

Not LHD
Not Single Beds
Not over cab cabinets

I just feel like I will shell out all the dough and just regret not hanging out for these few things.

Any comments?


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

1.9 Tonne payload, I think is cerainly incorrect. 

I don't know od any European van having anything like that.

Is this a dealer or a private seller? I'm sure any reputable dealer is unlikely to make that sort of "mistake"

The only problem I see with transverse beds are when the person on the inside wants to get out.

However if you want single beds Why don't one of you sleep in the drop down and on in the rear. That way you get a double each  

If you're going to travel a lot in Europe, I think I'd want LHD. 

It's far easier to drive a LHD in the UK, in a country you're familiar with, that RHD on the continent.

Personally, I think there are too many compromises, if I were you I'd continue to search


Andrew


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

androidGB said:


> It's far easier to drive a LHD in the UK, in a country you're familiar with, that RHD on the continent.
> 
> Andrew


No idea why you say that, I have driven RHD for many years on the continent and also LHD in the UK as well as the continent, The difference? NONE except you drive on different sides of the road.

When it comes to selling, RHD far easier to sell.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Would agree with Saddle Tramp. Have also driven LHD and RHD here and there and absolutely no difference. Both as easy as each other and no problems with either. We spend as much time in Europe as here and one way or another you have the opposite handed drive and it makes no difference whatsoever.

Would question the payload. We have a Hymer and it is our experience that the payload as stated in Hymer literature is wildly inaccurate - with both our current and our previous Hymer. Wildly inaccurate payloads aside, I would go for it. We love our Hymer. Ooh, ecky thump! Is that an invitation to Hymer bashers?

Transverse beds are great to sleep in. And as previously mentioned, you have the luxurious option of using both dropdown and rear beds. Lots of room for everyone instead of being squished on singles.

Sal


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

SaddleTramp said:


> androidGB said:
> 
> 
> > It's far easier to drive a LHD in the UK, in a country you're familiar with, that RHD on the continent.
> ...


The reason I made this statement is as follows, and yes I've driven both LHD & RHD in the UK and abroad.

1. I'm assuming the OP has driven for many years in the UK driving RHD vehicles, probably cars.

2. He will therefore be very familiar with road junctions, roundabouts etc and road positioning.

3. When he drives a motorhome he is driving a much larger vehicle, with an A class of the type he is discussing it will probably be at least 30% wider than the car he is used to driving , and also again in the A class he will sit in that somewhat strange position quite a bit inboard of the edge of the vehicle.

4. From my experience driving such a vehicle on some of our narrow roads there is a very real advantage in being on the left hand side so that you can drive with your LH wheels in the gutter.

5. On the 820 with double rear wheels, the real wheels stick out 9" further than the front wheels.

6. Dealing with these things I feel is far easier if you are familiar with the road conditions

Andrew


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: More...*



aikidoamigo said:



> I'm told it's 5 tonne without anything and 6.9 tonne total giving the 1.9 still available for loading... that seems like too much but I am assured that is what it says on the plate... I have no experience so could you confirm if that is likely / realistic.
> 
> This version as the over cab bed which we don't want and a double transverse in the back and we preferred to have two singles! That said we were wanting the huge garage and this certainly has that.
> 
> ...


The pre 2006 Sprinter Chassis was 5995kG's
The 2006 on NCV3 were factory Standard 5000kG's with the option to upgrade on motorhomes to 5300kG's without any modifications to the chassis.
There is a new 6000kG Sprinter Chassis out (Twin rear axle as opposed to twin rear wheel single axle).

As far as I know, Pilote group have exclusive rights to the Chassis for a couple of years. So in any event, if Hymer do decide they want to build on it, they can't just yet.

All the above a GVW's so Payload will depend on the conversion. I don't know of any Sprinter Motorhome with a 1.9t Payload.

There are not that many 2008 on S-Class Hymers around partly due to the 
recession and the poor €-£ exchange rate.

TM

PS: 6T Sprinter here


----------



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

So from what you are saying a 2008 Hymer S class should not be 6.9 tonne maximum as it should be on the 5t or 5.3 t chassis.... have I understood correctly?

And we suspect therefore that payload would actually be less than a tonne?


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

aikidoamigo said:


> So from what you are saying a 2008 Hymer S class should not be 6.9 tonne maximum as it should be on the 5t or 5.3 t chassis.... have I understood correctly?
> 
> And we suspect therefore that payload would actually be less than a tonne?


Quite a lot less I should think.

A lot of these vans are pretty highly spec'd with extra's by the owners

eg caravan aircon, satellite dish, awning, extra batteries, solar panels,

all of these reduce whatever payload you start out with.

I think the 5 tonne van starts with around 650Kg, so when you add in your passengers there's not a huge amount left.

Which is why I chose a van which started off with 1.3 Tonnes payload 

Andrew


----------



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

*thanks*

Yeah thats exactly what I thought too.... I'll keep looking.

So your 820 has a lot more as the chassis was better on the earlier models I guess.


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

SaddleTramp said:


> No idea why you say that, I have driven RHD for many years on the continent and also LHD in the UK as well as the continent, The difference? NONE except you drive on different sides of the road.
> 
> When it comes to selling, RHD far easier to sell.


Absolutely spot on. I've had both and have been driving on the continent for best part of 50 years and also have had both LHD and RHD.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Payload*



aikidoamigo said:


> So from what you are saying a 2008 Hymer S class should not be 6.9 tonne maximum as it should be on the 5t or 5.3 t chassis.... have I understood correctly?
> 
> And we suspect therefore that payload would actually be less than a tonne?


Yes.

Our Van came Ex Factory with a shade under 1 ton payload. But, I would say that by the time all the other extras: Extra Battery, Solar Panels, Sat Dish and so on are added. I would think less than 700kG's.

I might get it changed to 5300kG's. Just in-case we ever travel too heavy for its current paperwork.

The gross Train weight for our 5 Ton Sprinter is currently 7 Tons,

I never now when it is Ton, Tonne, T or t!

TM


----------

